# any info on E745 please



## antnsher (Jun 9, 2011)

hia all'
i was wondering if anyone has or has had a e745 and could tell me what they think of them.good or bad points.i quite like the look of the layout which is the same as far as i can see as the kontiki 650.our local ish dealer(abt 45 miles but nearest 1 to us) has just had a 03 plate in.thinking of going down to take a look.


----------

